# Dita Von Teese during the Von Follies show on day three of the 2012 L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival in Melbourne - March 10,2012 (4x) Update



## Mandalorianer (11 März 2012)

Burlesque performer Dita Von Teese showcases a design by Von Follies by Dita Von Teese during 
the Von Follies show on day three of the 2012 L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival on March 10, 2012 in Melbourne, Australia.





 

 ​


----------



## beachkini (11 März 2012)

(2 Dateien, 1.462.900 Bytes = 1,395 MiB)​


----------

